# Video von Veoh.com herunterladen

## Vortex375

Moin zusammen.

Veoh wäre eigentlich ne feine Seite: man kann Videos erstmal in seinem Browser komfortabel per Flash-Plugin (in mieser Qualität) "previewen" und dann, wenn einem das Video gefällt, in beliebig guter (bis HD) Qualität auf den eigenen PC herunterladen und ohne Internet-Verbindung, DRM oder Ähnliches beliebig oft anschauen.

Wäre da nicht der kleine Haken: zum Download der Videos braucht man die Software Veoh-TV, die es nur für Windows und Mac OS gibt. Eine wirklich mehr als bescheuerte Idee.

Ich behelfe mir gerade, indem ich mir die Windows-Version vom Firefox mit dem Veoh-Plugin und Veoh-TV unter wine installiert hab. Das funktioniert zwar ist aber sehr bescheiden, weil...

a) ich muss natürlich die Windows-Version zum surfen auf Veoh verwenden

b) das VeohTV läuft nicht richtig unter Wine. Das Hauptfenster ist nur ne weiß-grau Fläche, und wenn man den Download-Manager öffnen will, um den Status der Downloads anzusehen, stürzt das Programm ab. Man kann also weder den Status beobachten, noch einen angefangenen Download abbrechen.

Kennt jemand einen Weg, wie man das unter Linux komfortabler bewerkstelligen kann? Eventuell gibts ja schon ein ehrgeiziges Projekt für einen OpenSource-Veoh-Downloader, das ich noch nicht entdeckt hab?  :Very Happy: 

----------

## bell

Kurze Suche ergab http://sandalian.com/php/veoh-video-downloader.html

Habe aber selber nicht getestet.

----------

## AmonAmarth

hab mal google angeschmissen weil ich das projekt auch sehr interessant fand und folgendes gefunden

http://www.linuxforen.de/forums/showthread.php?t=233608

dort wird auf clipgrap 2.0 beta hingewiesen:

http://clipgrab.de/download_de.html

gebaut, gestartet, link kopiert, leider mag das programm mich nicht, womöglich wegen meiner bösen QT-4.4 version und Qt 4.3 wird erwartet.

wenn du noch kein KDE-4 svn junkey bist klappt das vielleicht bei dir.

des weiteren teste ich gerade noch an openveoh rum (http://ichthudion.wordpress.com/)

----------

## Vortex375

Hallo,

leider tun diese Tools nicht das was ich will. Clipgrab lädt einfach die FLV-Datei von der Seite herunter und konvertiert sie dann in ein anderes Format. Das tolle an Veoh ist ja aber, dass das Video im ursprünglichen Format (mp4, avi, etc.) auf der Seite gespeichert ist und über VeohTV heruntergeladen werden kann.

Um diese Dateien geht es mir, nicht um die FLV-Dateien mit mieser Qualität.

Und OpenVeoh scheint ja auch nicht wirklich zu funktionieren. Immerhin hat der Kerl die Entwicklung aufgegeben.

----------

